# Cable OUT; glad I set up OTA as backup...



## Sancho Panza (Mar 5, 2013)

Internet back up, no land line; can get CBS, ABC, NBC, FOX and PBS OTA in HD, CW in wonderful 480i


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I want so bad to dump cable for tv... But OTA in my area will only get me 2 of the networks. :-( There are other channels around but none of them are available at my location (mountains).


----------



## Sancho Panza (Mar 5, 2013)

I've done it before, after College Football Season, until the season starts again


----------

